# The Shining Twins Now



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2014)

The movie: _The Shining_, starring Jack Nicholson and Shelly Duvall, the story of a man slowly driven mad by the spirits inhabiting a snow-bound resort. A classic Stephen King tale of horror.

Special Guest Stars: The Brady Twins, aka The Shining Twins, aka Lisa and Louise Burns. 

Lisa and Louise were 12 years old when they made the film, the only one they ever appeared in. Lisa went on to earn a degree in literature, and Louise became a microbiologist. 

The ghostly children they portrayed were perhaps one of the most terrifying visions in modern cinema, yet they were the very picture of innocence. 

Here's what they looked like, then and now:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 29, 2014)

So they weren't really dead then??


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2014)

Maybe they reincarnated.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 29, 2014)

Booooomtishhhhhh.  :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2014)

Have to admit, they're just as scary-looking now as they were then ... :cower:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 30, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Have to admit, they're just as scary-looking now as they were then ... :cower:


Hate to say it too, but yeah.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

Well at least they didn't end up like most child stars...looks like they had a normal life.


----------

